# Irrigation Water pH



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Municipality water supply for me is 9.5-9.65 average. I'm battling alkaline pH in CT which is crazy but this water isn't helping me.

Is there any system or acid injection system for the irrigation I had installed that can solve my super alkaline water issue?

It's a whole different level of crazy but if anyone could direct me.....


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I should have searched before posting (essentially) the same question! I too am interested in evaluating the merits of a system which can reduce the irrigation water pH (and in turn hopefully also over time help with my alkaline soil).

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=35727


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

Dang - that's incredibly high pH for municipal water supply, is it not? I (blindly) thought that municipal water supplies were semi-well regulated, and I'd have assumed that pH would be subject to such regulation/testing.

Is it a transmission/pipes thing, or is the municipality *truly* pumping water with such high pH? Little surprised it doesn't cause issues for ... lots of things.

Hell, here in Vegas public swimming pools have to keep between ~7.1 and 7.9 IIRC heh.


----------

